# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Desembalses >  Los regantes piden que se adelanten los desembalses por la sequia

## sergi1907

Mié, 29/02/2012

El País
La agricultura andaluza empieza a notar los efectos de lo que la Agencia Española de Meteorología ya ha calificado como un periodo de sequía técnica. La pluviometría del actual año agrícola es inferior a la mitad de los índices normales y, lo que es peor, en lo que va de invierno las precipitaciones están un tercio por debajo de los registros de los años 2004 y 2005, que supuso el inicio del último gran periodo de sequía en la comunidad. 

 La campaña de regadíos no suele iniciarse hasta finales de abril o mayo, pero la Asociación de Regantes de Andalucía (Areda) ya ha anunciado que va a pedir a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir el adelanto de los desembalses para el mes de marzo. "Hay recursos más que suficientes y hay cultivos que ya no pueden esperar más", señala Marcelo Morales, presidente de Areda, que considera suficiente la dotación media de las últimas campañas, de 1.200 hectómetros cúbicos, una cifra que ni siquiera llegaron a consumir los regantes. 

 Los embalses de regulación general (los destinados al regadío) del Guadalquivir se encuentran al 77% de su capacidad, con más de 4.350 hectómetros cúbicos acumulados, lo que garantiza las reservas para al menos las tres próximas campañas de riego. Sin embargo, todo apunta a que este año habrá un consumo mayor. Cultivos como los cereales, cítricos y el olivar ya están sufriendo la falta de precipitaciones. 

 Asaja calcula que un 40% de la superficie de cereal está afectada, y los daños son cuantiosos también en la ganadería extensiva al tener que aportar alimentos a las cabañas de ovino, caprino y vacuno. Y en el olivar el agua se hace urgente para garantizar la próxima cosecha, según Areda, que agrupa a una treintena de comunidades de regantes con más de 150.000 hectáreas agrícolas. La UPA cifró en días pasados en más de 78 millones de euros los daños por la sequía y las heladas de las últimas semanas, pero esa cifra va creciendo conforme persiste la ausencia de lluvias. 

 Desde la Junta de Andalucía también se trabaja con la hipótesis de entrar en un periodo de sequía. Por eso, la consejera de Agricultura, Clara Aguilera, ha hecho un llamamiento a los labradores para que aseguren todas sus cosechas y cultivos, especialmente los de secano. Pero desde la UPA se lamenta que menos de la mitad de los daños registrados están cubiertos por los seguros agrarios, por lo que se pide una revisión de la política de seguros para que potencien las coberturas en caso de catástrofes climatológicas.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/105990

----------

